# Sergeant Curtis Massey



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Curtis Massey 
*Culver City Police Department
California*
End of Watch: Wednesday, January 28, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, January 28, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sergeant Curtis Massey was killed in an automobile accident when his unmarked vehicle was struck head-on by a vehicle driven the wrong way in I-10 at approximately 5:00 am.

The driver of the vehicle that struck him was also killed in the accident.

Sergeant Curtis had served with the agency for 17 years and was assigned to the Juvenile Detective Bureau. He is survived by his wife and three young children.
Agency Contact Information
Culver City Police Department
4040 Duquesne Avenue
Culver City, CA 90232

Phone: (310) 837-1221

_*Please contact the Culver City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## mase4615 (Sep 28, 2006)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Massey and Fellow Brother


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Sgt. Massey


----------

